# vodu moc nemusí



## Enquiring Mind

Chtěl bych se Vás zeptat na smysl obratu _vodu moc *nemusí*_, na který jsem narazil tady v třetím odstavci. Píše se o tom, jak se lidé připravují na povodně. 

"Čekali jsme. Čekali a až na poslední chvíli jsme z obýváku a kuchyně  odnesli nejnutnější věci. Když voda přivítala až za náš práh, bylo sakra  pozdě. Šlo to rychle, jako blesk. Psa jsme odvedli do prvního patra  (moc se mu nechtělo, *vodu moc nemusí* a nechtěl si namočit tlapky). Teď  jsme jen doufali, že to bude co nejdříve klesat."

Moje pokusy:
The dog didn't want to be taken upstairs, because it doesn't really like water, and it didn't want to get its paws wet...
(v tomto případě, proč se mu nahoru nechce?)

The dog didn't want to be taken upstairs, because we don't take it out in the rain much (a proto pejsek není na vodu zvyklý, a proto nechápe nebezpečí)
(i v tomto případě, proč se mu nahoru nechce?) (A čekal bych _*do* vod*y*_ moc nemusí..)

The dog didn't want to be taken upstairs, because it didn't think there would be a lot of water ... (těžko, čekal bych vod*a*, ne vod*u*)

Muset co?  Can you help please?  Thanks in advance. (A za případné chyby se omlouvám.)


----------



## jazyk

The dog doesn't like, is uncomfortable around water.


----------



## bibax

*"nemuset něco"* je hovorový obrat, ve kterém je vynecháno významové sloveso (např. pít, jíst, mít, apod.).

Původně asi užíváno ironicky o zdravých věcech:

Nemusím (pít) vodu. Vodu (pít) nemusím. Mrkev (jíst) nemusím. (= Lékař mi to nenařídil.)

Ta fráze se ale osamostatnila a dnes si již žije svým vlastním životem.

nemuset někoho/něco = dávat přednost někomu/něčemu jinému, či přímo opaku;

Toho člověka nemusím.
Detektivky nemusím.
Náš pes vodu nemusí (dává přednost suchu).

Příslovce 'moc' má paradoxně zmírňující účinek.

Náš pes vodu moc nemusí. (= dává přednost suchu, ale za kachnou do vody vleze - to je případ psa mé sestry)

Proč se pejskovi nechtělo do patra netuším. Předpokládám, že instinktivně cítil, že je to past, ze které není úniku.


----------



## Emys

Řekla bych, že vody byla už v domě a pes jí musel projít, aby se dostal ke schodům, což se mu nelíbilo, protože vodu moc rád nemá. Do té doby seděl zřejmě někde, kam se ještě nedostala.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Díky moc jazyk, bibax a Emys za cenné odpovědi. Už několikrát jsem se pozastavoval nad použitím slovesa _nemuset_ v podobném smyslu, kde "mustn't" nebo "needn't" nejde anglicky. 
Líbí se me bibaxovo Ta fráze se ale osamostatnila a dnes si již žije svým vlastním životem - the phrase now exists in its own right and has taken on a life of its own.


----------



## texpert

If it wasn't for a dog, I'd suggest - he is not a swimming enthusiast


----------



## Faustin

V tomto případě by spojení "nemuset něco" mohlo docela odpovídat "not to be a big fan of".


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Faustin said:


> V tomto případě by spojení "nemuset něco" mohlo docela odpovídat "not to be a big fan of".



Thanks for your replies, texpert and Faustin!


----------

